# Psalm singing at Calvin College



## buggy (Oct 3, 2009)

This is brilliant. Very humbling as it presents an Almighty God and helpless Man.



[video=youtube;vcZQlmvtZ7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcZQlmvtZ7E[/video]


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 3, 2009)

I took that video. The experience of singing with hundreds (well over 1000) of other RPs was a taste of heaven.


----------



## Montanablue (Oct 3, 2009)

That was beautiful - thanks for posting.


----------



## Daniel Haley (Oct 9, 2009)

Anyone know which song they were singing?


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Oct 9, 2009)

Very beautiful!


----------



## markkoller (Oct 9, 2009)

> Anyone know which song they were singing?



It is Psalm 102A from "The Book of Psalms For Singing" covering Psalm 102:1-12.

Awesome!


----------



## Johan (Oct 12, 2009)

Wonderful!!


----------

